# Lets Have a (Betta) Fish Contest! Ends 7/11/12



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Who Has The Best Show Betta (and others) of Summer 2012?
Read and Enter Below To Find Out!








A Big Thanks To The Internet Cafe For the picture above. NOTE: BETTAFISH.COM IS NOT AN ACTUAL HOST OF THIS CONTEST.

*To Enter:*
Fill Out the Form Below and Upload your best picture(s) of your Betta Fish posing or being normal, as if they were at a real live fish show.

Name: (If Applicable)
Age: 
Breed(s): 
How'd You Wound Up With this chicken(s): 
Picture(s):

Please comply with all Bettafish.com Rules, mixed breeds allowed, You may enter as many as you'd like.


*Prizes:*
Bragging Rights For the Most Part, Portraits if artists would like to volunteer, or donated prizes (see below) but their will be the following things being judged: (PM Whittni if you'd like to donate a prize or do portraits) There will be a printable banner to winners and participants.

..BEST OF SHOW
..RESERVE BEST OF SHOW

...BEST OF VARIERTY
...RESERVE BEST OF VARIETY

...MOST COLORFUL
...RESERVE MOST COLROFUL



*DONATED PRIZES:*
A Huge Thanks to ... Anyone who donates a prize like an edited pic.



*Judges: *(Up to 6 Judges) PM If interested.
• Whittni
• 
• 
• 
• 
• 

Best Wishes to all!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Are we going to have a seprate male and female?


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, great idea I'll add that good input! I cant edit it after 20 minutes...


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Should this be in the contest thread? ouo


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

There's a contest thread :3 ? Oh Snap...I'm sure a monitor can move it.

littlegreen Has Donated a Prize! A Portrait for the winner!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

LebronTheBetta is the 2nd Judge!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Thanks Whittni.* I'm Honored. Can't wait until the Contest is starting!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hehe setting up my photo tank now  hoping that my girls will pull out all the stops for me  Just a few things I'm not quite clear on...

1:Best in show-is this based on show quality or just on which the judges like best?
2:Best of variety-is this for each variety of betta?veils, hm, etc?does this include colours?
3:Most colourful, not sure about this one, I have two white betta's and I wouldnt exactly call white...colourful...
I would happily donate a custom made digital copy of one of my pencil drawings(not sent on paper) picture if nobody else wants to however I feel others are better at art than me!
My pics will be up soon!Good luck everyone 

Also I would presume a judge cannot enter, yes?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

1. Show-Quality. We won't just say "Hey, look at this Blue Betta. This deserves to Win since it's the Best Color. Not like those Red ones."
We're not like that.
2. Whittni wasn't clear to me about this but, I think it's about the Best Structured Type of Betta. Like if it's a Halfmoon or something, it's more of a 180 Degree than the others. Not sure. Confusing, really. -_-
3. It's based on Vibrant Colors. The Shade of the Color, how Bright it is, Colors like that. It's confusing me too but, I'll go with it.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

*Spazzfish is the third Judge!
*
"Whittni wasn't clear to me about this but, I think it's about the Best Structured Type of Betta. Like if it's a Halfmoon or something, it's more of a 180 Degree than the others. Not sure. Confusing, really. -_-"

response:...Sorry I mostly do poultry shows so wording isn't so good for me when it comes to fish. I was thinking more of correct structure, like stated.

*
Judges can enter but they can't judge in their category (which ever they may be entering in).*


I also think any color fish could win the vibrant part - Its based on how healthy the fish appears, like a black fish isn't a bright color but it can still get that healthy look to it, and even a shine. Does that make sense?


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

*Sincerely is the fourth Judge*!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK. It's clear now, thanks!! Where can the Judges share with each other of what they think? There's going to be 6 of us, so we need to discuss somewhere. Yes!!! I could enter. Wonder which one...? You know what? I'm not going to Enter. I need a better Camera anyways. I'll just judge. May the Best Betta Win!!


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Whoo hoo! I'm so exited, I love contests, I have a question pertaining to the form category, would we like to use the bettasforall standards because they have a standard for veiltails or will it just be general form? 

-Sincerely

P.S. Guess this is a good time as ever to polish my photography skills


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

I guess a genral form is easiest. Oh and sorry for "murky" tank explaining (lol)


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

This looks fun, but I don't own any show quality bettas currently. Perhaps I can lend my art skills as a prize for the winners? I could do a digital piece of their fish.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

That would be cool, but if your bettas are happy why not enter them?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

One last question, do we post the pictures on this thread?

Also tinychat may be a good place for judges to make their decisions, I know kaden did her draw on there, maybe you could make a chatroom and give only the judges the link?


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe there should be a new thread for posting pictures so there's less chat? I don't know about the tinypic chat room but if you can set it up go for it.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I pm'd you a link so we can test it and see if it is working properly.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Ooo...when everything gets organized and set to go I want to enter :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oooook so this is for show quality bettas? I'm out.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is this for our pets, or like IBC quality bettas? One I can enter a picture or two for, the other...not so much


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it's for fun!! 
I'd love to enter my mutt crowntail-combtail Bowser if it IS just for fun! He has dazzling vibrant colors.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Yup - For Fun!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Mo is the fifth judge, one more spot I think


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just tell us when to start posting pictures of our chickens...er bettas  And if it should be one post per picture we enter, or put all pictures in one post, with notes on what you are submitting them for?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

We're just doing this Contest to see everyone's Betta Fishes and for Fun. I think you're supposed to put all Pictures in 1 Post. It will make Room for everyone else. Whittni will announce when to Start.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Can it be the photo the breeder took? Or does it have to be one we took? Consider Sparta and me IN!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

PM Whittni. I think you have to Picture it yourself since the Breeders take the Credit of Shooting that Picture. They also took the Fun out of making the Best Photo of your Beloved Betta.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmm, if its your fish and you have permission from the photographer I don't see a reason why not.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Got the last judge(*FrostSinth*)! The contest will have a new post and be up and running by Thursday night!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

I bought him... and now he won't flare for me...  Dumb Sparta!!! *cries and screams* DON"T YOU LOVE ME!!!! BAAAAA


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

The tinychat room has been set up and tested, judges you will recieve a message containing the link when it gets to judging time.
Whittni, I will need a list of the judges so I know who I am sending the message out to 
Good Luck everyone


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

THE CONTEST HAS BEGUN! click below to enter!! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1132917#post1132917


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Has this contest got the approval of Admin? Contests that are not approved by Admin are against the rules.


----------

